# rough cost of new roof- any idea?



## ice (15 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
Would anyone be able to give me a rough idea of how much it would cost to replace a flat  garage roof with a lean to one and convert the garage with window to the front and one velux window. Garage is approx 25ft x 15ft
I know there are loads of variables but just want to get a rough sort of guide of how much this would cost 
Thanks


----------



## onq (18 Jan 2011)

Hi ice,

A few questions first:


 Convert the garage to what - workroom, gym, extension to the main house?
 Is it attached directly to the main house?
 Is it visible from the front. main road?
  I ask these questions because:


If you're using it as a habitable space, you will need to do more than just re-roof it to comply with parts C, F and L of the building regulations.
If its seperate from the main house and/or needs a link then it probably needs permission.
 If its visible, and you're varying the appearance of the roof and raising it, as opposed to merely glazing the elevation, you may need permission.
If you intend to sell on at any time in the future you should have conversion work done by a registered and insured builder and signed off by a competent building professional.
  The above will incur costs that are additional to any other costs you may incur.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon            as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal    action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the    matters    at      hand.


----------



## ice (19 Jan 2011)

onq said:


> Hi ice,
> 
> A few questions first:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply
It's attached to the house and its beside the kitchen . We want to convert it to make a bigger kitchen so will put in. Floor, insulate, put in kitchen etc. It is visable from the road and the current roof is flat so the new one will look different. 
Sounds like we will need planning permission ? 
We weren't going to bother with an architect, do we need one for planning permission?


----------

